# Interesting Videos



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I found these videos on Youtube tonight.

I thought they were simple and to the point, a good primer on template routing for signs.

I had some questions, but still learned some tips...

#41 Using Template Guides to Cut Shapes Pt-1 - YouTube

#42 Using Template Guides to Cut Shapes-part 2 - YouTube


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I started to watch the first one James but I was in fear of getting palpitations watching the guy fiddle with those stupid, potentially dangerous template guides.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Thanks,,,Good videos, many ask how to use a standard base router on templates and the video will show them how to use it plus the neat way to hold the templates in place..

But I would add the need for the Milescraft base plate that makes the job easy and safe without the need for any tools to keep the ring nut in place..just a quick turn and they are in place..no need to buy the guides they are in the kit with the MilesCraft plate..  that would make Harry happy I'm sure.

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...f=sr_1_17?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1321714237&sr=1-17


=== 



jw2170 said:


> I found these videos on Youtube tonight.
> 
> I thought they were simple and to the point, a good primer on template routing for signs.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Any one piece template guide will keep me happy Bob.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks James..... Those are some really great videos!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, James!


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice video,But I also agree with the milescraft statement just started back in the hobby a few weeks ago and the milescraft bushing and template guides realy shortened the learning curve.

Tdog


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

new here, and have a set of similar two piece brass guide bushings...what specifically is the safety hazard with these...I'm assuming the risk of the lock ring coming loose from the bushing during operation? I see a lot of folks using/promoting similar bushing sets (mainly the Woodstock) in online tutorials.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rpludwig said:


> new here, and have a set of similar two piece brass guide bushings...what specifically is the safety hazard with these...I'm assuming the risk of the lock ring coming loose from the bushing during operation? I see a lot of folks using/promoting similar bushing sets (mainly the Woodstock) in online tutorials.


Hi Ron,

There is no problem using the brass guide bushings - for some reason brass tends to cling to brass.

Harry is not fond at all of the steel guide bushings with the perceived tendency to come loose. 

The makita routers use a one piece guide bushings which are screwed to the base plate.

Even in the video, the operator used pliers to tighten the lock ring - which should not be necessary.

As I said in my original post - I had questions - and I knew some of the members would pick up on the points raised.:wacko:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My brass bushing retainer ring has never come loose in operation. The steel one's threads get wrapped with Teflon plumber's tape. They no longer come loose, either.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

good, thought I may have to trash my bushing set!

I did notice his technique in the first, or second video doesn't appear the safest...finger on the base plate, tossing the router down on the bench before it stops spinning, knocking a piece of stock on the floor...etc...otherwise, somewhat instructional, just my unexperienced thoughts...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, there is lots of free information on the web. A lot of the woodworking videos are questionable as far as safety and methods. Like many others on the forums I learned a great deal from watching the Router Workshop TV show. I still have not found a better source for good router information and inspiration. Downloadable Eplans are available for about half the episodes ranging in price from about $4 to $12 each. If you sign up for the show it works out to costing about $1.50 per episode or less right now since Rick is offering a sale. You also get all the Eplans at no charge with a membership. To my way of thinking this is far better than shelling out big money for a class that doesn't teach much. You can check it out here: www.routerworkshop.net

The plans alone are worth the cost so maybe you should ask Santa for this?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Keep the brass or steel guides in place  plus you can use your router table ,in place of the hand router with your guide in the router table plate...and your starter/safety pin in the table top..

Bushing Spring/Lock Washers Set

Top Router Accessory Package Savings Sale

OR

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/29761-brass-guides.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2815-jig-milescraft-turnlock.html

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use the two piece brass bushings and have never had one come loose. The Milescraft set is a handy idea and the toolless bushing change feature on the New Makita routers is pretty slick. As long as you follow the instructions they all work well; the exception is the old plastic Craftsman bushings which flex like crazy.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks James, I have watched most of their videos..kinda long to get to a point, but have learned a lot from them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

FD_Cox said:


> Thanks James, I have watched most of their videos..kinda long to get to a point, but have learned a lot from them.


Glad to be of service, but I agree with Mike in that you have to watch these videos (youtube) with a wary eye.


----------



## annaatkins (Nov 30, 2011)

rpludwig said:


> good, thought I may have to trash my bushing set!
> 
> I did notice his technique in the first, or second video doesn't appear the safest...finger on the base plate, tossing the router down on the bench before it stops spinning, knocking a piece of stock on the floor...etc...otherwise, somewhat instructional, just my unexperienced thoughts...


True true...what he's doing there is a tad risky


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

James,

Thanks for posting the links to the videos. I saw some of his videos listed under another forum for sign making. I am extremely new to using the router, but did have some safety concerns while watching the videos.

Thanks again!

Keith


----------



## welcon2 (Jan 12, 2012)

James those two videos were very interesting to me, it kind of answers my question of how to make multiple copies faster than using my bandsaw.

Thank's


----------

